# «Το πικρό ποτήρι» του Κώστα Καπλάνη



## Theseus (Dec 24, 2017)

I have this note about η Μαίρη Λίντα:- Το 1961 στο Φεστιβάλ Τραγουδιού Θεσσαλονίκης πήρε το Α' βραβείο με το τραγούδι « Απαγωγή». *Πρωτοεμφανίστηκε στη δισκογραφία με το τραγούδι του Κώστα Καπλάνη «Πικρό ποτήρι».*. 
So far I have been unable to find the lyrics of this song by Kostas Kaplanis. Can anyone help? I know that there are many lyrics with these or similar words but I would like to find the words to this specific one.:)


----------



## nickel (Dec 24, 2017)

Δύσκολο. Δεν βλέπω να κυκλοφορούν οι στίχοι και η ηχογράφηση έχει πολλά «παράσιτα» (σκρατσαρίσματα).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CZfiiJ4uLQ
http://best2mp3s.online/play/λίντα-το-πικρό-ποτήρι/1CZfiiJ4uLQ.html


----------



## Theseus (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks, Nickel. The 78 is in such poor condition that I can't make out a word of the lyrics. I'm surprised that somewhere someone hasn't published a printed version, especially when it is the first recording of η Μαίρη Λίντα, whose glittering career as a τραγουδίστρια doesn't seem to have ended yet!:)


----------



## SBE (Dec 24, 2017)

Ιt's probably a forgettable song, like most early songs of many artists, and it has probably never been issued in higher definition (CD or other). Why such interest in it?


----------



## Theseus (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks, SBE. It seemed to me that it might be an interesting song, especially since it was the first disk of Mary Linda that appeared before η απαγωγή.
That is all.:)


----------



## Theseus (Dec 29, 2017)

At last I have my verses, thanks to Neikos, Wings of translatum and ireney of WordReference forums in particular, who supplied me with the template with a lacuna, of which Wings restored the missing two syllables.
Here is the song:






And here are the verses:

Παράτησέ με αφού το θες 
να ξαναβρείς, καθώς μου λες, τον εαυτό σου
και το ποτήρι το πικρό 
ό,τι να γίνει θα το πιω
αφού μου το ’δωσε το χέρι το δικό σου.

Ήπια ποτήρια σαν κι αυτά
απ’ άλλων χέρια δυνατά, γι’ αυτό στοχάσου
φυλάξου απ’ την κακοτοπιά
μην τα ξανακεράσεις πια
σε κάτι ανδρείκελα που θα ’χεις θύματά σου

Κι αν καταφέρεις και το πιω
του χωρισμού σου το πιοτό και σκαπουλάρω,
δεν θα τρομάξω άλλη φορά 
μες στη ζωή μου συμφορά
*κι ούτε λαχτάρα μεγαλύτερη θα πάρω.
*

One query to begin with: do these words mean "and I shall not even get a greater longing" ?


----------



## Neikos (Dec 30, 2017)

Theseus said:


> *κι ούτε λαχτάρα μεγαλύτερη θα πάρω
> *
> One query to begin with: do these words mean "and I shall not even get a greater longing" ?



Δες τις δύο τελευταίες ερμηνείες, Θησέα :

http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL...ca/triantafyllides/search.html?lq=λαχτάρα&dq=


----------



## Earion (Dec 30, 2017)

Quite a interesting song —and a remarkable performance from Μαίρη Λίντα. You were right to persist after all, Theseus. I think Mary Linda in this, her first appearance, tries to imitate the great Sophia Vembo.


----------



## Theseus (Dec 30, 2017)

Thanks, Neikos. So it means, broadly speaking, 'i won't suffer again' as a friend suggested. Thank you also, Earion. I think that my almost obsessive quest for these lyrics was well worth while. And your observation on this first appearance of Μαίρη Λίντα is brilliant.:)


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2017)

Δηλαδή:

Κι αν καταφέρεις και το πιω
του χωρισμού σου το πιοτό και σκαπουλάρω,
δεν θα τρομάξω άλλη φορά
μες στη ζωή μου συμφορά
κι ούτε λαχτάρα μεγαλύτερη θα πάρω.

And if you can make me drink the drink
of separation from you and I survive
I’ll never fear again
another such disaster in my life
nor will I ever take such fright again. [περίπου]


----------



## Theseus (Dec 30, 2017)

Thanks, Nickel, for the translation. Now the wheel has come full circle: you showed me where to find the video clip of this song and and now you translate for me the final strophe! :) My rendering of verse 2 is this:

Ήπια ποτήρια σαν κι αυτά/I have drunk drinks like these
απ’ άλλων χέρια δυνατά γι’ αυτό στοχάσου/from the strong hands of others, so consider:
φυλάξου απ’ την κακοτοπιά/ guard yourself against the thin ice you're skating on
μην τα ξανακεράσεις πια/lest you stand free drinks like this anymore 
σε κάτι ανδρείκελα που θα ’χεις θύματά σου/to some stooges you will have as your victims.

I hope I can now listen to the recording with full confidence about its meaning with the comments of Earion adding significantly to my appreciation!:)


----------

